# Supply Teaching In Qatar



## chateauneuf (Jun 22, 2015)

I am thinking about taking a job in Qatar. My wife is a fully qualified languages teacher from the UK. She teaches German, French and Spanish and has a TEFL qualification too. She has also taught in an international school that does the IB. What are the chances of her finding some supply work or a permanent contract. Also, what are the likely rates of pay?


----------

